# 65 Year Old Robby Robinson Talks About Arnold



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

*65 Year Old Robby Robinson Talks About Arnold *

65 Year Old Robby Robinson Talks About Arnold and Beating Lou Ferrigno; Then Poses Down! - RX Muscle Mag


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 15, 2011)

Great interview. Robby Robinson looks unreal for 65.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, that guy is cut to shreds.  The fact he has very little, if any, loose skin is even more amazing.


----------



## zoco (Dec 16, 2011)

Robby rules...


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Old school rules!


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Wow, that guy is cut to shreds.  The fact he has very little, if any, loose skin is even more amazing.



That is definitely impressive. Wonder if that is Mother Nature or if Robby took steps to maintain his skin.

Skin loses elasticity over the years for most of us, but that doesn't seem true for Robinson. Great interview.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 17, 2011)

The guy is an inspiration.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Gotta love the benefits of bodybuilding. He looks like 35 maybe 40. 

Just awesome, I'm aspiring to look as good as him in my older years.

That was truly an inspiration, thanks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

I feel like a dunce, but I am going to try 10x10 for arms.

It better work Robbie.


----------



## megatron_rulz (Dec 20, 2011)

God bless that dude.  That is the type of winner the Masters Pro should have produced.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW.  He looked amazing.  Sadly I have no idea who he is/was, but I am about to become a huge fan.  At 65...what a stud.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 23, 2011)

He looks better then most men half his age . He always had amazing biceps .


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 23, 2011)

65!! what the fuck! talk about amazing shape! his peak is awesome


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

suprfast said:


> WOW.  He looked amazing.  Sadly I have no idea who he is/was, but I am about to become a huge fan.  At 65...what a stud.








Robby Robinson at 65










Robby and Danny Padilla





















*Robby Robinson's Contest History*

1974

Mr Southeastern USA - AAU, Winner 
Mr Southern States - AAU, Winner 
Mr USA - AAU, Most Muscular, 4th
Mr USA - AAU, Medium, 2nd

1975

Mr America - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr America - AAU, 5th
Mr America - AAU, Medium, 2nd
Mr America - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Mr America - IFBB, Overall Winner 
Mr Florida - AAU, Winner 
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Mr World - IFBB, Overall Winner 
Mr World - IFBB, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr World - IFBB, Medium, 1st

1976

Mr International - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Mr International - IFBB, Overall Winner 
Universe - IFBB, Overall Winner 
Universe - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 1st

1977

Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

1978

Night of Champions - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
Professional World Cup - IFBB, Winner 

1979

Best in the World - IFBB, Professional, 1st
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 4th
Florida Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd
Night of Champions - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, Winner 

1980

Grand Prix California - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Pennsylvania - IFBB, 4th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 2nd
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 4th

1981

Universe - Pro - NABBA, Winner 
World Championships - WABBA, Professional, 2nd
Pro World Cup - WABBA, 3rd

1982

Night of Champions - IFBB, Did not place

1983

World Pro Championships - IFBB, 4th

1984

Olympia - IFBB, 17th
World Grand Prix - IFBB, 13th

1985

Night of Champions - IFBB, 8th

1986

Los Angeles Pro Championships - IFBB, Did not place
Night of Champions - IFBB, 7th

1987

Grand Prix France - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Germany (2) - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 2nd
Night of Champions - IFBB, 5th
Olympia - IFBB, 5th

1988

Grand Prix England - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix Greece - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix US Pro - IFBB, 3rd
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB, Winner 
Night of Champions - IFBB, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 17th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 3rd

1989

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Melbourne - IFBB, 2nd
World Pro Championships - IFBB, Winner 

1990

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 4th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 5th

1991

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 8th
Musclefest Grand Prix - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 13th

1992

Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd
Night of Champions - IFBB, 3rd

1993

Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 8th

1994

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Winner 

1995

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 2nd

1996

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 4th

1997

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Masters 50+, 1st

1998

Arnold Classic - IFBB, Masters, 3rd

1999

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 6th

2000

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Masters 50+, 1st
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 3rd

2001

Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 4th


----------

